# bluesoleil installation error,,solution pls,,,,,,,



## mkmkmk (Feb 5, 2006)

hi
using  gprs with nokia 6021 bluetooth mode, since 3 months
 but once  after uninstallation of bluetooth dongle drivers ie  bluesoleil  i tried to install that but  i am facing this error,,,,,,,,,

component ;  Disk <1>
File group :    <Disk 1>Disk 1 file (1)
File  : Crogram files \ install shield isntallation information \ ( B9F-499B8-D1F0-42FC-84BE-CC552123CCCB)\
*Error* : The file or directory is corrupted or unreadable


i thought installation cd might be courrpted so have tried installatin of fresh drivers  Bluesoleil 1.6.1.4 from website ,,but again facing same error,,,,,

*means in short* ,,,i am facing same error either with drivers installed from cd or drivers installed after downloading from website Bluesoleil.com

expecting help guys,,,

regards
manoj


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2006)

rename the folder   B9F-499B8-D1F0-42FC-84BE-CC552123CCCB to something else. manually delete the bluesoleil folder and the registry reference and it should install fine.


----------



## din (Feb 7, 2006)

.
Not very sure whether I understood your problem correctly, but I guess you couldn't install the BT dongle s/w properly ?

Win XP will detect that BT dongle automatically, no drivers needed . For other OS ,

Check this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20261

And

*forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/showthread.php?threadid=179871 ( Thanks to Ricky ) 

That may be of help 

.


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks  infra red and din for reply and sorry for my late response but i was busy with my emergency duties,,,,,,,

but infra red i have uninstalled already all IVT bluettooth related folders and even after doing search of that file in program files,,search results are ,,no such file exists here

and din u r guess is perfect i am unable to install bluetooth bluesoleil dongle this time,i cannt install drivers from cd and not from website of bluesoleil,,,,, and i have been using that since 3-4 months 
and xp is not detecting dongle,honestly i am not getting that becoz how i will dial connection then,,,,,,



*img498.imageshack.us/img498/1976/bsetuperror9ki.th.jpg


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 8, 2006)

*img498.imageshack.us/img498/1976/bsetuperror9ki.jpg


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 8, 2006)

little sucess,,,,,,,

by running chkdsk utility i have deleted that file and this time i installed dongle sucessfuly 

but ,,,,,,,now drivers not detecting dongle ,,,

,,after clking bluesoleil icon of desktop thats telling me to install dongle and after plugging dongle at usb port i am not getting next messege which i always observed is,,bluetooth is started,,,,,,,,,

so why not drivers detecting bluetooth now even drivers installed properly ?what might be the cause ?

or any problem with bluetooth means failing hardware problem if yes then how i can check whether its working or not 

expecting suggestions guys,,,,

regards 
manoj


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

One solution is if you can install SP2 in your PC cos drivers are auto-detected by Windows XP SP2. I am guessing SP2 isn't installed as you haven't mentioned about it.
If you suspect hardware problems solution is simple
If the light on bluetooth dongles comes on its working perfectly well. 
And if you detect anything wrong with USB port you can connect any other USB device to that port and check.


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks tech u r future,,,,

my os is xpsp2 i didnt mentioned that in past replies thats my mistake and now i have installed drivers properly  but  i think problem is with dongle becoz like past its not blinking now  and usb ports are fine becoz   usb scanner working properly

i think its time to replace dongle now,,,,,but just 2 months ago i purchased this so i thought it will not expire soon,,,,,

suggest me nice bluetooth dongle,,,current one was,,,BLUESOLEIL,,,,

thanks

manoj


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2006)

The bluetooth dongle you used was an unbranded one. Bluesoliel is only the name of the software. 
Unbranded ones are generally unreliable. They may or may not work. Mine is working fine for well over 6 months and its an unbranded one. I guess you were out of luck there. Now, for your new dongle you can go for branded one but that will cost a lot more. Unbranded one will be cheap but no guarantee on how much will  they last. For some people it has lasted over 2 years. So, do think about it and make your choice to either go for a branded one or an unbranded one.
Before buying just make sure that your dongle surely isn't working by trying it out at some other computer just in case. These things sometimes behave erratically.


----------



## mkmkmk (Feb 10, 2006)

finally i purchased ORCHID its name of company
price 550 with 1 yr warranty ,beoz of warranty i purchased this one

hope this willl work for long timebecoz of warranty i opted this one
ya u r right i was under wrong delusion about previous dongle bevoz this time too have same software of bluesoleil 

thanks for u r nice suggestions tech 4 u and thanks to din and infra red too

regards
manpj


----------



## mehulved (Feb 10, 2006)

That's good and hopefully this one runs for a long time.
I myself was under the same delusion about bluesoliel and came to know about it on the forums itself . 
So, I suppose everything's working fine now.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 10, 2006)

i've been using the orchid brand since an year widout any problems till now...touch wood!

actually orchid just prints its name on the dongle, the manufacturer is someone else. you can see the manufacturer in the hardware properties window.


----------

